# Outside washing machine for work clothes



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I want to find an old beater washer and put it outside for my work clothes and rags etc. I have a good spot for it but I'm stumped about where to let it drain to. I'd like to route it to water some of my trees but I'm concerned that the grease, diesel, or Lord knows what else that will end up in the water may harm the trees. I always soak the really bad ones in a bucket with soap or purple power a few times and have been either washing by hand or throwing them out. Figure an old washer will save some money. Think the trees will be ok?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Google your laundry soap/detergent. 

Choose “green” products. 

https://www.thisoldhouse.com/ideas/plant-friendly-soaps-are-safe-greywater-irrigation


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Type in DIY grey water grease trap. Several easy designs. Here is one http://www.greasetrap.ca/grease-trap-gallery.htm.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm gonna take some flack for this, but oh well...

House I grew up in, the kitchen sink and washer drained out an old pipe to a hole in the yard. Just a hole. We had a magnolia tree next to it...and it was the best growing one on the place. I have no way to measure how much grease, oil, and crud went down that line!

One of my buddies wanted to do the same thing you are. He has his set up to drain into an old sprayer tank (500 gallon). Put him one of those electric pumps on the outlet of the tank and uses it with a garden hose to rinse off his equipment. I guess that's reuse?


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

ed/La said:


> Type in DIY grey water grease trap. Several easy designs. Here is one http://www.greasetrap.ca/grease-trap-gallery.htm.


GREAT idea!!!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

crehberg said:


> I'm gonna take some flack for this, but oh well...
> 
> House I grew up in, the kitchen sink and washer drained out an old pipe to a hole in the yard. Just a hole. We had a magnolia tree next to it...and it was the best growing one on the place. I have no way to measure how much grease, oil, and crud went down that line!
> 
> One of my buddies wanted to do the same thing you are. He has his set up to drain into an old sprayer tank (500 gallon). Put him one of those electric pumps on the outlet of the tank and uses it with a garden hose to rinse off his equipment. I guess that's reuse?


That's a good idea too. Our washer drained to the trees when I was a kid too and same thing...best trees on the whole property. But we always have washed the super greasy stuff by hand. I have an old tank that came off a water trailer that I repurposed into a welding trailer. I might just do that....thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My mother in law’s wash house was a small room on the back of the garage. 

It drained out into a low spot on the downhill side of the chicken yard. 

That was before county regulations.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Not enough grease or other dirt to be an issue. Soap is the bigger threat, but a washer uses a pretty large water to soap ratio and stuff gets diluted well.

Trees love it. At least mine do.

Jeff


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

We still dump grey water from washing machine into a home made leach field to water trees . NO issues . The kitchen / bath grey water feed my fig trees and I have to clean the pipe once a year because of the soap buildup. but its as simple as running a water hose down the pipe and pushing out any clogs .


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have seen it as simple as trenching and burying a pvc discharge pipe from the "wash house" carport to a ditch 100' away.
I have also seen old beater stoves hooked up outside under roofs to keep the cook's mess and the heat out of the kitchen during the summer months.
Your land your rules...


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am washing a load of dirty work clothes right now. My washer drains into the yard, greenest grass on the place.


----------

